# 1969 stance?



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it normal for my 69' to sit higher in the front?. Mine sits almost 2" higher. My springs are new in front and rear. I've looked at a lot of old magazine photos and it looks like the front usually sits higher. Just curious.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes until your new springs settle in it will appear to sit too high, load leveler air bags in the rears will allow you to load and stiffen the rears a bit which helps eliminate wheel hop and handle a bit tighter in the twisty's


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

When I said the springs are new, I should have been clearer. They are a year and a half old so they should be settled by now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

how many miles?....are they stock spring rate? or wagon springs....the bags will let you lift the rear a bit (inflate while on stands at frame to 12-15lbs then lower car) and are not harsh like air shocks best fix for under 100.00.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Not sure on miles but I'd guess maybe a thousand or so. Yes they are standard rate. I'll look into your other suggestion. Thanks. Your car is beautiful BTW:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Jim this was my first resto did it all over last winter by myself. You will like how she handles with the bags too, a lot less body roll in turns and no wheel hop. i have about 1000 miles on mine and the fronts have dropped nearly an inch from install height.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate how these cars sit stock, high in front.

Chop a half coil/ full coil in front to get the nose out of the air. Or get some adjustable coil over shocks for the front. I believe another member on here has those and may comment. I'd like to go that way myself eventually.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw the Hotchkis bags on summit but the more I think about it, I don't really want to raise the back, I'd rather drop the front and am leaning toward cutting half a coil on the front as ALKYGTO suggested. I've done that method on many Chevy trucks with great results and it's free! Thanks for all the replys!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I had same prob, i did exactly what alky did choppin 1/2 coil. made difference. will settle over time. I was gonna do the bags cuz the body roll is to excessive for me but never did. good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You just need more weight in the front, add a blower!


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Rukee said:


> You just need more weight in the front, add a blower!


That would be fun!:lol:


----------

